# How to refine a A B-61 nuclear bomb



## aflacglobal (Feb 11, 2010)

I could see one of these standing in my back yard all torn apart, cats on top of the therm necular weapon and me sitting around with 55 gallon drums with hoses, pumps, and wires running everywhere trying to explain for the third time exactly what the hell i'm doing to some friendly guys in black suits wearing sunglasses. 

Did you know a nuclear bomb contains $ 5,000 - $ 15,000 worth of precious metals per ton of weight ?


----------



## Irons (Feb 11, 2010)

aflacglobal said:


> I could see one of these standing in my back yard all torn apart, cats on top of the therm necular weapon and me sitting around with 55 gallon drums with hoses, pumps, and wires running everywhere trying to explain for the third time exactly what the hell i'm doing to some friendly guys in black suits wearing sunglasses.
> 
> Did you know a nuclear bomb contains $ 5,000 - $ 15,000 worth of precious metals per ton of weight ?



Next time there's a Nuclear exchange, you can scour the battlefield for duds. Maybe Teclu can find you the specs for Russian weapons, so you can figure out if they're worthwhile.

BTW, wait a while to make sure they're duds and not on a time delay. :mrgreen:


----------



## Irons (Feb 19, 2010)

aflacglobal said:


> I could see one of these standing in my back yard all torn apart, cats on top of the therm necular weapon and me sitting around with 55 gallon drums with hoses, pumps, and wires running everywhere trying to explain for the third time exactly what the hell i'm doing to some friendly guys in black suits wearing sunglasses.
> 
> 
> 
> > Did you know a nuclear bomb contains $ 5,000 - $ 15,000 worth of precious metals per ton of weight ?



Just wait until you find out how much the 'Special' concrete to build your de-Mil facility is going to cost.


----------



## Shecker (Feb 22, 2010)

It takes precious metals to stand up to the nuetron flux a bomb produces.
Otherwise there is corruption of the circuitry. Happens anyway which is why bomb components must be recycled periodically.

Randy in Gunnison


----------



## philddreamer (May 23, 2010)

Hi brother Irons!

Have you ever been to the "Bright side of the Moon"? 8) 

Check it out!!! :shock:


----------



## butcher (May 23, 2010)

who's footprints are those in the background?


----------



## Palladium (May 24, 2010)

Footprints ? In the original picture there was a cat on top of that lander until they photo shopped it out.


----------



## Harold_V (May 24, 2010)

Palladium said:


> Footprints ? In the original picture there was a cat on top of that lander until they photo shopped it out.


You been smoking that crazy weed again, eh, Ralph? :roll: 

Harold


----------



## Palladium (May 24, 2010)

I swear it was there when i look at it the first time on that web site. You know the one with all the Big Foot and Loch Ness monster pictures.

Meow :arrow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmjQ9RXpOMo


----------



## philddreamer (May 24, 2010)

Hummm... I wonder how much gold was left behind during those Apolo missions??? :roll:


----------



## Harold_V (May 24, 2010)

Palladium said:


> Meow :arrow: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kmjQ9RXpOMo


Chuckle!
Reminds me of Harry the cat. When I married Susan, she had a cat and a dog. For Christmas, she bought Harry the cat some catnip. Damned fool looked a lot like the cats in that link. 

Harold


----------



## Noxx (May 24, 2010)

Could someone explain me how the flag is holding straight if there's no air at the moon ?


----------



## Palladium (May 24, 2010)

Noxx said:


> Could someone explain me how the flag is holding straight if there's no air at the moon ?



Hereeee we go. For the ones who don't know: We faked the moon landing, There were two men on the grassy knoll, 911 was a hoax, and Elvis is alive and well selling cars in Yazoo, Mississippi. :mrgreen:


----------



## Noxx (May 24, 2010)

Ahah, just testing y'all :twisted:


----------



## Palladium (May 24, 2010)

What's even funnier is they have a web site. http://catweed.com/product_listing_buy.php

And a disclaimer that reads. " WARNING: FOR CATS ONLY, NOT FOR PEOPLE TO SMOKE." How much are you willing to bet somebody tried it. ROTFL !

Man check out the selection. Reckon what the withdrawals are for Cat Weed ?
I can see a room full of cats sitting around now talking about " Hi, my name is Kitty and I'm a Cat Weed addict " It all started for me when a friend of mine i use to hang out with behind Jimmy's Fish Market got me hook on Cat Weed. Next thing you know i lost my job down at the tuna factory, my wife left with our 7 kittens, and I’m hanging out with a bunch of alley cats out near the projects. I don't even want to speak of the horrors i had to do to support my habit. 

CAT WEED KILLS !!!
Yes sir, i can see a problem here already.


----------



## Irons (May 24, 2010)

Palladium said:


> What's even funnier is they have a web site. http://catweed.com/product_listing_buy.php
> 
> And a disclaimer that reads. " WARNING: FOR CATS ONLY, NOT FOR PEOPLE TO SMOKE." How much are you willing to bet somebody tried it. ROTFL !
> 
> ...



Actually, Catnip makes a decent cup of tea. I grow it for my Kitteh. She likes it fresh.


----------



## Irons (May 24, 2010)

philddreamer said:


> Hi brother Irons!
> 
> Have you ever been to the "Bright side of the Moon"? 8)
> 
> Check it out!!! :shock:



Feh! The light makes my eyes hurt. :mrgreen:


----------



## shyknee (May 24, 2010)

I know of some amazing brownies that make people chase imaginary cats. :lol: :lol: :mrgreen:


----------



## philddreamer (May 24, 2010)

Lookee heeah! 

This is YOU on Cat Weed!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Platdigger (May 24, 2010)

haha, man that cat must have gotten lost in a big ole patch of nip!


----------



## butcher (May 27, 2010)

I would be very leary about buying a car from that guy with all those rhinestones, its probably just lemons he sells with headlights. but boy can he sing almost makes a man almost wanna drive one off the lot.


----------



## Palladium (May 28, 2010)

Platdigger said:


> haha, man that cat must have gotten lost in a big ole patch of nip!


----------

